# Taste of the Wild



## Kylee Dietrich (Jul 25, 2018)

Recently I switched my dogs from Purina Pro Plan to Taste of the Wild because I've heard so many good things about it. My dogs have been having diarrhea ever since I made the switch. Will this be a perminant thing? Should I put them back on Pro Plan?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

How gradual was the switch? Typically 3-7 days is recommended (3-4 being sufficient for most dogs).


----------



## Kylee Dietrich (Jul 25, 2018)

Fodder said:


> How gradual was the switch? Typically 3-7 days is recommended (3-4 being sufficient for most dogs).


We're on the third day so far. There's only a little bit of Pro Plan left, so we're planning on stretching it to at least day 5 or 6.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I gradually switched from Victor Hi Pro Plus to the Taste of the Wild over the time of probably two weeks. I started half and half for the week and then to where its 100% taste of the Wild now. Mei had no diarrhea during the switch. Her poo is a more gold/brown but that's because the kibble is that color and the Victor was dark brown. 

I only switched because she was losing the taste for Victor I suppose... 

I have some Victor still though that I'll freeze in some kongs and cap it off with peanut butter and she plays with that for a little bit all while getting a healthy snack.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I've tried 5 different brands, but now I've been sticking with Taste of the Wild for a while. It's really good for my dog. Coat, waste and energy. Plus it's a premium food and easy on the wallet lol. When I make changes from a different brand, I always do it in 10 days (10% / 90%, 20% 80%, so on). Once I made the changes in 4 days, he had diarrhea for a week... Better safe than sorry


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

A little suggestion...add canned pure pumpkin to their food. Pumpkin firms up poop. It absorbs moisture. (Keep a can in the cabinets for first aid purposes when your dog gets diarrhea.) Make sure it's 100% pure pumpkin and not the pumpkin mixes that have sugar, spices, and other ingredients. Check the ingredients on the cans. It should say just pumpkin and nothing else. How much to use? Depends on the dog. I use about 1 heaping teaspoon to a tablespoon each meal while transitioning foods. Some say 1 tablespoon to 3 tablespoons. Start out small. And of course, make sure your vet says it's ok. My dog's breeder told me about it and it was confirmed by my vet. Btw it has vitamins in it also. It works. My pup hasn't had diarrhea since and I'm still transitioning his food to adult food.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I looked at taste of the wild and found it is made in the diamond food factory. No idea if this is a good or bad thing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Taste of the wild is a good food although diamond manufacturing company is known for a lot of recalls.


----------

